# Are 3D plates legal (the raised type)



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello

Are these legal and has anyone a picture of them on a car?


----------



## 1an T (Sep 29, 2010)

No there not legal. Good plates for re-arranging the letters though


----------



## DevilsAdvocate1 (Feb 21, 2009)

> When replacing your number plate you should make sure that the correct material has been used to manufacture the plate. It should be made from a reflective material. Front number plates must display black characters on a white background and rear number plate must display black characters on a yellow background.
> The Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency is not aware of any self-adhesive number plates that meet the British Standard requirements.
> 
> Characters on a number plate can be 3D, providing they meet all the other requirements, but honeycomb or other background patterns are not allowed.
> ...


http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/PersonalisedRegAndNumberPlates/DG_181503

Not got any pictures though, sorry.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ so thats a yes?

As long as legal font, legal spacing and none honeycomb background?

cool


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

and all bsu marked etc and all sorts

theres rules on reflectivity of the materials used too, that stuff looks like a gel to me?


----------



## 1an T (Sep 29, 2010)

Merc badge on the L/H side of the plate are not legal.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

As stated 3d plates ARE legal, but those particular ones are not due to the MB carbon bit down the left, my understanding was that only certain patterns were allowed down the left (something to do witb EU iirc) :thumb:


----------



## mikey2uk (Jun 11, 2011)

Got them fitted to mine, got 3D Carbon lettering with the 3D Euro Badge
Front








Rear









They have the post code and BSA marking on them havent been pulled yet and they went through the MOT fine


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

As long as the font and spacing is legal then there's no problem with them. No need for manufacturers postcode anymore either iirc.


----------



## mikey2uk (Jun 11, 2011)

bigmc said:


> As long as the font and spacing is legal then there's no problem with them. No need for manufacturers postcode anymore either iirc.


Didnt know that... they come with it on them anyway


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

As long its spaced out right, and concise, no problems.

Mot will pick it up....


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

*also*

not that this matters but also the 'classic' silver characters on a black background are legal for cars registered before aug '73, I like these best


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I have 3D carbon plates, with all the correct marking etc. Legal.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks all.

I'm not after a Merc badge or any badge to be fair just the plates.

Thats good.


----------

